# Who's the Boss



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

My sister has a King Charles Cavalier Spaniel, Marcus and two kittens, Julius and Daisy. When she adopted Julius, he thought Marcus was his mother and would knead him. Now, all three of them sleep together like littermates. 
The other day, Marcus's leash was dragging along the floor as he waited to go out for a walk. Julius was curious and picked it up in his mouth and started pulling. Well, Marcus knows who the boss is! My sister watched, hysterical, as Marcus obediently was "walked" by the kitten... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

That is *so cute!* Nice to see a dog that knows its place :lol:


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

:lol: Heh, that's too funny! How cute!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a sweet doggie Marcus is! Give him many hugs from me as well as the kittens!
Lovely story - thank you for sharing, Anne!


----------



## Anne5459 (Oct 5, 2004)

Yes, Marcus is the sweetest dog ever - and he just loves kitties. He needs to remember that not all of them love him back like Julius and Daisy though. He gets so excited to play when he sees cats when he goes visiting, which has sometime resulted in a hiss and a paw swipe!


----------

